# Very weird behavior in a Bachmann N Scale 4-4-0



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok, first off, when I got it a while ago it was from an auction and it was used. I replaced the chassis and it luckily hadn't lost the drive shaft, so now it runs... er... sort of. At points when I'm running it it'll jerk or suddenly stop for a millisecond then continue. Sometimes it evens trips itself off the track. The weird thing is it happens at random, the wheels can turn all the way around before it goes "PIP" and continues. I saw the crank was a little bent but I straightened it. I had to replace the chassis because the part connecting it to the tender was broken. It was also bent and a small piece in the front had broken too, so I had to get that out. The tender is a little bent, but I think it's not that much.
Can anyone tell me why on earth I have a mutant crossbreed of an N Gauge 4-4-0 and a Jumping Bean?


----------

